# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  "Птичка" poem - could someone recite please?

## kalraevyn

Птичка летает, Птичка играет, Птичка поёт; Птичка летала, Птичка играла, Птички уж нет! 
где же ты, Птичка? где ты, Певичка? В дальнем краю Гнёздышко вьёшь ты; Там и поёшь ты Песню свою. 
thank you! im in olympiada training and i would really appreciate hearing this verbally so i can get enunciation right!

----------


## Dimitri

> Гнёдышко

 Гнё*з*дышко

----------


## Dimitri

here it is

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Dmitri, you are an artist! You should become a radio talk-show host!!!

----------


## Dimitri

::

----------


## kalraevyn

beautiful beautiful! 
thank you so much; even my teacher approves - and thats hard to get him to do.

----------


## Dimitri

you're welcome   ::

----------


## kalraevyn

hmm if i recite it that way with proper standing (face down until ready; feet together, hands at side) (which i plan to do) do you have any other suggestions? how to put more feeling into it?

----------


## Leof

perhaps...you need feathers?Lots of them and the canary costume of the bird...Where are this verses from? Is it so serious poem that you need all those postures - feet together and other? Make sorbe and sad face then and read slowly as you only can with tragic pulsing notes in your voice and tears in oyur eyes.

----------


## kalraevyn

well, the olympiada is more than just language, they also judge you on your cultural knowledge and the poetry section can be considered how you recite the poem as a native speaker would. The closer the better.

----------


## TATY

You need a dance routine.

----------


## kalraevyn

i have one actually...its the numa dance mixed with the night elf character males from WoW.

----------


## tohca

Could I have the translation for the text in English. Thanks.

----------


## kwatts59

> Птичка летает, Птичка играет, Птичка поёт; Птичка летала, Птичка играла, Птички уж нет! 
> где же ты, Птичка? где ты, Певичка? В дальнем краю Гнёздышко вьёшь ты; Там и поёшь ты Песню свою.

 The birdy flies, the birdy plays, the birdy sings; 
the birdy flew, the birdy played, the birdy is gone! 
Where are you, birdy? Where are you, little singer?
In the distant land you spin your nest; There you sing your song.

----------


## tohca

Thanks again Kwatts. It is so a nice poem.

----------


## Красота-то какая

If you wanna impress the jury, try to add some wicked expression  ::

----------


## Leof

::   ::   ::   ::  this is..  ::  ...so...  ::  ..touching!!  ::   ::  Птичку жалко! 
You have read it very good!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  птичка... где ты???

----------


## ReDSanchous

Why are you all crying, guys? There is no need to cry. Don't care about the dead bird. Birds come and go. You all know this!   ::  As for the poem per se, it's touching. That'  right. I'd say - moving.  
BTW, anyone know what movie the phrase Птичку жалко is from?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Черный ястреб??

----------


## Leof

Квкзск плннц
vowels-**** ***

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

если бы я был султан, я имел бы три жён!

----------


## Leof

In the Bull Eye!!!  ::  (если б я был султан, я б имел трёх жён)

----------


## Dimitri

> In the Bull Eye!!!  (если б я был султан, я б имел трёх жён)

 ты бы трёх мужей имел ) латентик ))

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

начинается...

----------


## ReDSanchous

Прально! Это Кавказская пленница? Я не понял, почему ты не написал гласные? чтобы типа не отгадывать самому?

----------


## Leof

Да!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

намек, чтобы я понял  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

А без намёка ты бы понял? Смотрел этот фильм?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> А без намёка ты бы понял? Смотрел этот фильм?

 если я знаю, что если б я был султан, я б имел трех жен, ты что думаешь?   ::  А про птичек, не понмю в этом фильме...

----------


## ReDSanchous

В фильме есть эпизод, когда Шурик (главный герой) слушает рассказ про птичку и когда он узнаёт, что птичка разбилась, то он начинает плакать. Когда его спрашивают: "Чё такое?", он отвечает, что, мол: Птичку жалко. Тут интонация ещё очень важна.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by Leof  In the Bull Eye!!!  (если б я был султан, я б имел трёх жён)   ты бы трёх мужей имел ) латентик ))

   

> Да!

 Ну вот, надо было сразу признаться, а не препираЦЦа со мной ))
Всё, свободен ))

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> В фильме есть эпизод, когда Шурик (главный герой) слушает рассказ про птичку и когда он узнаёт, что птичка разбилась, то он начинает плакать. Когда его спрашивают: "Чё такое?", он отвечает, что, мол: Птичку жалко. Тут интонация ещё очень важна.

  ох да! да да да да! Теперь всё вспомнил  :: !

----------


## basurero

> If you wanna impress the jury, try to add some wicked expression

 отлично. красивый голос.

----------


## Leof

I liked the voice too!

----------


## Friendy

> I liked the voice too!

 Me too. Great voice, really.  ::

----------


## Красота-то какая

::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ты Пушкина читаешь? вслух?   ::

----------


## Красота-то какая

> ты Пушкина читаешь? вслух?

 Уже нет. Но как-то было дело   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Да все мы в школе читали стихи на изусть. Есенина, Ахматову, Цветаеву, Пушкина, Лермонтова and many others!

----------


## challenger

> Why are you all crying, guys? There is no need to cry. Don't care about the dead bird. Birds come and go. You all know this!   As for the poem per se, it's touching. That'  right. I'd say - moving.  
> BTW, anyone know what movie the phrase Птичку жалко is from?

 Does the poem imply the bird dies?

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  Why are you all crying, guys? There is no need to cry. Don't care about the dead bird. Birds come and go. You all know this!   As for the poem per se, it's touching. That'  right. I'd say - moving.  
> BTW, anyone know what movie the phrase Птичку жалко is from?   Does the poem imply the bird dies?

 I did not get that impression.

----------

